# What color is Teddy?



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

How old?

Moose's back side is turning white like that too actually. MOose is ~15mos. No telling, maybe moose could look like that in a year or two.

I would say silver/white/brown combo


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Judging by color alone -- Teddy is exactly the same color as Marley (even down to the ears being darker and the top of the head being lighter), and his breeder has told us that he is silver beige. (She breeds silver beiges, and his biological father is silver beige, too). But I think there is more to the definition of silver beige vs. cafe au lait than color alone. I think Teddy is definitely one or the other, but again, not silver, which is a fade of black.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow - thanks - It will be interesting to see if he stays light when his hair grows in. His head is always silver. I couldn't believe it when I looked at the pix from last year that I posted - how dark he was then. I like him light!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Apricot, totally. These are apricots too:









*Edit* After I posted this, I changed my mind again. Cafe Au Lait! He isn't silver, silvers are born black and he was brown to start with.

**third edit** I didn't even know there WAS a silver beige color, lol. I like that choice too!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Marley's color definitely changes as it grows in, but not towards getting darker. It's a fairly uniform sort of "mushroom-y" color when it is short, but when I look at his coat when it is longer, I see some really dark brown hairs, some medium brown hairs, some silver hairs, some beige hairs, even some apricot-y hairs. The sun bleaches things out a bit, too. Plus he looks different in different lights. In short, it's a very hard color to pin down.

Anyway, I love the color, whatever it is called!


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

silver beige puppies are born chocolate brown and lighten, just like silver poodles start black and lighten to silver.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful Kela!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh those aren't mine! I was just trying to guess the color, hehe


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Hi - here is a pix taken today of Teddy - he is a little wet but I think you can see how much lighter he is than the other pix I posted of him. Do you think he is silver beige? I always thought this was chocolate but now i know I am mistaken. thanks1



Teddy is still referred to as a brown, but as they get older their colour bleachs especially when in the sun for too long. Kennys colour now is cafe au leit. Its quite normal for all browns to fade.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I think he just considered the Cafe au lait. Cafe au lait is just a dilution brown. The came concept of blue, a dilution of black. 

When you breed brown to brown time after time it eventually dilutes the color and that's what they now call Cafe au lait. Yes, the sun lighten's the hair just as it does people but not to that extreme. I don't remember what the age of your dog is but Cafe au laits don't usually turn completely until 2 years. Some earlier some a little later. 

My boy Mikey is a Cafe Au lait bred from Cafe au laits. (both parents) They have the liver points not dark brown points just like your dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics of cafe au laits too. The third pic is Mikey's sire. Its the head shot photo.


----------

